# The Disney Thread



## Celestial Blade (Jul 19, 2008)

Disney has made many successful movies, yet their sequels are never as good as the originals, but even the sequels had their moments.


Disney has had various villains, heroes, and supporting roles.

Feel free to talk about Disney stuff.

My top 10 Disney villains.

10. Hades (Hercules)
9. Shan-Yu (Mulan)
8. Jafar (Aladdin)
7. Frollo (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)
6. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
5. Captain Hook (Peter Pan)
4. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
3. Yzma (The Emperor's New Groove)
2. Clayton (Tarzan)
1. Scar (The Lion King)


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two shelves of my movie cabinet devoted to Disney...and the bulk of them are old VHSes. (which I hope to upgrade to DVD/Bluray)


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

Last summer my sister and I went around every charity shop ever and bought nearly every Disney Classic on VHS. Half of them are fuzzy in places, but I don't care. 

Hades is my favourite villian (along with Frollo), Mulan my favourite female (along with Meg), Quasimodo my favourite male (along with Beast), Dodger my favourite animal (along with Koda), The Lion King my favourite movie (along with Aladdin), Just Can't Wait To Be King my favourite song (along with Make a Man Out of You) and Stephen Schwartz my favourite songwriter (along with Phil Collins). 

I cannot _wait_ for Rapunzel because Kristin Chenoweth (who I absolutely _love_) will be voicing her and has the most adorable speaking voice and amazing singing voice <3~


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

If you look on the VHS for the Hunchback of Notre Dame, you'll find a Hidden Mickey!


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 19, 2008)

IcySapphire said:


> If you look on the VHS for the Hunchback of Notre Dame, you'll find a Hidden Mickey!


Really?! I'll have to look that when I get home.

Anyway, I love Disney classics. Not so much the newer stuff, but it can be all right. All of my movies are from when I was younger so they are all on VHS.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't like the very old ones (Snow White, Pinnocchio... even Bambi) very much, but I also think the newer ones were a little lacking (I loved Brother Bear and Treasure Planet, though). I was lucky and grew up with the best ones, I think; Aladdin, TLK, Mulan, Pochahontas, Hunchback, et al. 
God, the 90s were good.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

Going beyond the movies, the TV shows back then were cool too


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 20, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I don't like the very old ones (Snow White, Pinnocchio... even Bambi) very much, but I also think the newer ones were a little lacking (I loved Brother Bear and Treasure Planet, though). I was lucky and grew up with the best ones, I think; Aladdin, TLK, Mulan, Pochahontas, Hunchback, et al.
> God, the 90s were good.


The Lion King is awesome as are Mulan and Pochahontas. And Hunchback has one of my favorite songs on it. 
The older ones are tolerable in my opinion. When I said classics I really meant pre new millenium.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I cannot _wait_ for Rapunzel because Kristin Chenoweth (who I absolutely _love_) will be voicing her and has the most adorable speaking voice and amazing singing voice <3~


Really? Yay!

I love Disney movies.  The older ones are best. (even though Enchanted was great.) :D

As for favorites...

Maleficent=favorite villian (though that's mostly Kh's fault. :D)
Sora Beast=favorite male hero
Kairi Mulan=favorite heroine
Any kitty is an awesome animal. -^.^-
Lion King definitely=favorite movie.
Don't pay attention to songwriters. ^^


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 20, 2008)

Disney is always good. I have quite a few movies from them (Beauty and the Beast, Jungle Book, Aladdin). The newer Disney / Pixar movies are made of awesomeness though; I think I like them the best.

My top ten Disney movies (Including collaborations with Pixar)
10 - The Incredibles
9 - Bug's Life
8 - Monsters Inc.
7 - Lion King
6 - Sword and the Stone
5 - Finding Nemo
4 - Mulan
3 - Emperor's New Groove
2 - Alice in Wonderland
1 - WALL-E (Best. Disney movie. Ever.)


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

My top five:
5. Tarzan (best. soundtrack. ever.)
4. Beauty and the Beast
3. Fox and the Hound
2. The Lion King
1. Wall-E


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite Disney films in the canon are Tarzan, Pinocchio, and The Emperor's New Groove.

My favorite DisneyToons film is A Goofy Movie.

My favorite Pixar film is Ratatouille.

I can't friggin wait for Up and Rapunzel (Glen Keane + this picture(promo still?) = sweetness).

My hope for my future trad. animation career has been restored with The Princess and the Frog.

Thazzall.


----------



## Minish (Jul 22, 2008)

My toddlerhood was spent watching Cinderella and Snow White five times a day. :D
My childhood was spent watching The Lion King and 101 Dalmations five times a day. :D

And now I just watch all of them. XD I watch Disney films nearly every night in the holidays - yesterday I watched Lady and the Tramp.

My favourites are mostly old, I'm not fond of the new ones... I can't be bothered to even go watch them any more.

The Lion King is my favourite film of all time. <3 I also love Bambi, Lady and the Tramp, Pocahontas, among others.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Disney is great, especially the classics. I think that the best characters in all of the Disney movies put together are:

Mushu, the Cricket [Mulan] and the Flying Carpet [Aladin]

That flying carpet needs more fans, it is awesome!


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, Carpet can be funny; and the part in Mulan when Cri-Kee was "typing" kanji was cute.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 22, 2008)

Top five:
5: Finding Nemo
4: Ratatoullie
3: The Lion King
2: The Fox and the Hound
1: WALL*E


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 22, 2008)

I <3 Sleeping Beauty (it had dragons and fairy godmothers :3) and Pinnochio. Alice in Wonderland is cool too. Oliver and Company is fantastic. I would love to own every Disney movie ever (stuff like the Great Mouse Detective and the Rescuers, which I've never seen D:). Oldest stuff is the best and so awesome.

Disney/Pixar is cool too, but they don't count.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 23, 2008)

I think The Great Mouse Detective and The Rescuers are on DVD and/or Blu-ray


----------



## Ayame (Jul 23, 2008)

I watched the princess movies (Snow White, Cinderella, The Little Mermaid, Sleeping Beauty, Beauty and the Beast, et cetera) obsessively when I was young.   And Aladdin, which was my total favorite of the non-princess stuff.
Some other animated ones as well, but not Bambi or the Lion King, which my parents deemed too sad.  (I was was less than five at the time and kind of a crybaby.)  I also went to Disneyland practically every other day...  So it was totally part of my childhood.
I've only seen The Hunchbank of Notre Dame once at school, and I completely loathed Frollo.  I thought it was a wonderful, powerful movie, but something about it freaked me out a bit.  
The same can be said for Hercules, which I saw when a bit younger.  It was an awesome movie, but the Underworld scenes disturbed me for some reason.  They definitely would not now, but they did when I was younger.
The Lion King is also awesome.
I remember The Great Mouse Detective from television.  More specifically the scenes where he falls from a clock (Big Ben?).
But Disney is awesome, and I like most of their films.
I need to see the Fox and the Hound.
Edit:  Animated Robin Hood.
Oh, I was totally addicted to this.
So much.
I even have this cork bulletin board on which I had scribbled with my beloved crayons bad pictures of the characters because I was so obsessed with Robin Hood.
<3  Underrated, in my opinion.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 23, 2008)

My dad loves The Fox and the Hound, it's a sweet movie.

And on Robin Hood, the hamster dance was one point in that movie's opening credits sped up.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

The end of F&tH ruined the movie for me. I didn't _get_ it. o.o

Basil the Great Mouse Detective is awesome, though. Really dark in parts, too. 
And who _doesn't_ ship Basil/Dr. Dawson? X3


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 30, 2008)

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessandthefrog/

^Fairly awesome Princess and the Frog teaser. Love the firefly. :)


----------



## Xelac (Nov 26, 2009)

Disney and Kingdom Hearts are awsome :)!

TWILIGHT YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!!  ...Finally got that out of my system....


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so childhood-deprived. :( I've never seen half of the classic Disney movies and only saw the other half once sometime when I was way little and don't remember a thing of them. (I know I had this Beauty and the Beast coloring book! No idea whether I ever actually saw the movie or not. I suppose I must have at some point, but I still have absolutely no idea what happens in it, except there was this fandomsecret once about how Bella walks and reads at the same time, and the Beast turns back into a prince and she marries him, but otherwise... yeah.)

Or rather, the ones I have seen and remember any of, not counting Pixar, are the following:

The Lion King (I've actually seen this one three times! Fancy that! Probably my favorite)
Hercules (twice!)
Sleeping Beauty (only this summer; oddly, for the longest time I had absolutely no idea Disney had ever done Sleeping Beauty)
The Little Mermaid (well, okay, so this one doesn't really count, because the only reason I do remember it is I have this Disney picture book in German that retells several of the classic Disney movies)
101 Dalmatians (same; only know roughly what happens in it because of that book)
The Aristocats (was in that book, but I actually also saw it a few years ago)
The Great Mouse Detective (once, fairly recently)
Aladdin (and I think I may have seen the sequels sometime too)
Mulan (twice - the second time in Danish, oddly enough)
Fantasia (several times)
Tarzan (once with my friend a couple of years ago)

Ones I know I saw at some point but hell if I remember any of it besides maybe stray scenes:

Snow White
Bambi
Pinocchio
Pocahontas
The Hunchback of Notre Dame

And to top it all I haven't even played Kingdom Hearts. So yeah.

...if anybody wants to discuss Don Rosa's Duck comics, I'm right here? :D;


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 27, 2009)

The early buzz is The Princess and the Frog is awesome--and I'm going to (hopefully) see it opening day


----------



## Digimon Kaiser (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you guys know that Disney is going to remake (or digitally remaster, I'm not sure which) the original Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers next year instead of making a totally new Power Rangers series out of Japan's Samurai Sentai Shinkenger?


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha, I've played KH so much I keep mis-saying malevolent as Maleficent XD

My school did Beauty and the Beast as our school play, and it was wonderful. Much better than the movie, I think. ^^

Also:
@Butterfree: Lion King on Broadway is amazing and I highly suggest you should come over just to see it. ^^


----------



## Erif (Nov 29, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Disney is always good. I have quite a few movies from them (Beauty and the Beast, Jungle Book, Aladdin). The newer Disney / Pixar movies are made of awesomeness though; I think I like them the best.
> 
> My top ten Disney movies (Including collaborations with Pixar)
> 10 - The Incredibles
> ...





Furretsu said:


> 1. Wall-E





Ambipom said:


> Top five:
> 5: Finding Nemo
> 4: Ratatoullie
> 3: The Lion King
> ...


NO GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, PIXAR IS NOT DISNEY! >.< /rage

Anyways... yeah, I loved the classic Disney movies, they're a major nostalgia factor of my earlier childhood. I loved pretty much all of them, with the exception of Petuh Pan and maybe Dalmatians (because I've seen it way too many times). But I loved the Fox and the Hound, Lady and the Tramp, Aristocats, Emperor's New Groove, Tarzan... yeah.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to watch the Aristocats on repeat when I was about six years old. 

letsee... top ten. 

10. Pinocchio. I love how they remained fairly faithful to the actual story, particularly how the children turned into donkeys and such. I also love all the underwater scenes. 
9. The Little Mermaid, if only for Ursula, who is one of my favourite Disney characters. I really don't care at all about Ariel, haha. 
8. TLK - stupidly, mindlessly adorable, and I want to hug Scar at every point in the movie. 
7. Beauty and the Beast.
6. Snow White - I've seen this more times than I can count.
5. Brother Bear - so cute, and really well done. It's a shame it didn't do so well. 
4. The Aristocats. God I don't think there's anything I don't love about this movie.
3. Bambi~! Possibly the biggest reason why I am in love with deer. :3
2. The Fox and the Hound.
1. The Emperor's New Groove! I love this movie. It's one of my favourite movies of all time and is the only reason why I don't loathe David Spade. I own the playstation game of this and it's actually pretty good (for disney, who are notorious for making lousy games). 
_Boom _Baby!




> NO GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, PIXAR IS NOT DISNEY! >.< /rage


what? Disney bought Pixar in 2006. o.O


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 1, 2009)

I have rediscovered my love for Disney, mainly because the song "Hellfire" from the Hunchback of Notre Dame is amazing. 



> NO GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, PIXAR IS NOT DISNEY! >.< /rage


...but Disney is Disney, therefore by seeing the Disney logo on WALL-E, Monster's Inc., Toy Story, etc., it means that it is Disney.
And what UV said about Disney buying Pixar.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2009)

I love Aladdin. Tarzan, too, but mostly for the songs. I don't really like Hercules, though, being the psuedo-Greek mythology nerd that I am.

Up! was brilliant, too, and Wall-E was nice.

I WANNA KNOW, CAN YOU SHOOOW ME?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Erif meant as in Pixar are not part of Disney animated canon, or the Disney renaissance period.

I think I've seen Aladdin, Tarzan, Hunchback of Notre Dame, The Lion King, Mulan, and if it counts, The Nightmare Before Christmas. I think I've seen a bit of Hercules, but not the whole thing. 

My fave movies would have to be ... most of those listed besides Aladdin and Mulan; I never really got into those as much as the others. Who knows, I might pay them a revisit.


----------



## Erif (Dec 2, 2009)

But- D:



Dragonclaw said:


> I think Erif meant as in Pixar are not part of Disney animated canon, or the Disney renaissance period.


Yes, this is true.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 3, 2009)

I FUCKING _DESPISE_ DISNEY

(mostly for the whole public domain thing, but for many other reasons)


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2009)

Also,

I LOVE HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL.

Oh, that felt good.
Go on. Judge me. I don't care.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2009)

*shudders uncontrollably*


----------



## Erif (Dec 5, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Go on. Judge me. I don't care.


OK, you don't have to tell me twice. :/


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 5, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Also,
> 
> I LOVE HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL.
> 
> ...


....Alternate Character Interpretation?

*waits for the stones* but as for everything else hey uv. 

shudderbuddies _ffff_


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2009)

we can shudder together like old washing machines!~


----------



## surskitty (Dec 5, 2009)

Snow White's pretty hilarious.  "WHAT ARE YOU AND WHO ARE YOU DOING" honestly that whole movie is ... what

Sleeping Beauty wins points forever for Maleficent but Mulan is always best.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 5, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> favourite song (along with Make a Man Out of You)


ggggk second best Disney song after "My Lullaby". Which nobody else seems to love as much as I do but you know what? Shut up. Zira kicked ass.



Flora and Ashes said:


> Also:
> @Butterfree: Lion King on Broadway is amazing and I highly suggest you should come over just to see it. ^^


^This.

uhh I don't really remember what my favorite movie is but I liked a lot of the older, pre-PIXAR ones! The PIXAR ones are just okay. Haven't seen most of them (I never saw Finding Nemo and the girls in high school gave me hell for it, jesus), though I might try and rent WALL-E or Up one day.

And I am totally going to go see the Princess and the Frog! If it sucks I will be very upset.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2009)

Nemo is one of the better Pixar movies, imo.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 5, 2009)

Kratos Aurion said:


> ggggk second best Disney song after "My Lullaby".


Agreed. I love that song along with "Be Prepared". Why do the villians always get the best songs?


----------



## Minish (Dec 5, 2009)

omggg I forgot this thread existed! >D

I don't think I mentioned it in my post, but I also adore Aladdin. I tend to forget it and don't automatically think of it when I hear 'Disney'; I dunno why, but I do love it just as much as the others. Nothing will ever take over The Lion King's place though. X3

I know I've said it on TCoD before, but I LOVE HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL TOO. Judge me as well! The second one was amusingly bad (oh God, the Narmy dance), but the first one was awesome and just so feel-good. In a kind of mindless, utterly childish way. But I can't help it. :D Plus, Ryan is utterly adorable. As is Kelsi. And just... eeee!

Okay, done.

I _must_ rewatch Aladdin sometime soon -- it's like the ultimate rewatchy film. I've always liked the animal ones a huge deal though; TLK, Lady and the Tramp, 101 Dalmations etc. Also, the Emperor's New Groove is Disney, right? That film is hilarious. <3

I really want to watch The Princess and the Frog sometime soon...


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 5, 2009)

December 11th (in the US, anyway)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not a big Disney fan. This is mostly because... Well... Uh... IwasscaredasakidsomymomgaveawayanythingDisney.

But now, from what I've seen anyway, I like some of them. I really don't like the princess fare (except for the villain songs) and like the 90's stuff. Except for Hercules because Disney got my Cristianity mixed with my Greek mythology.

Ew.

So pretty much, if it's a villain song ("HELLFIRE, HELLFIRE!" "POOR UNFORTUNATE SOOOOUUUULLLLSSSS!" ect.) I will love it for life. And God Help the Outcasts.

And I like (in no real order):

Aladdin
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
The Emperor's New Groove

And I just realized how few of these movies I've seen...


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 5, 2009)

i own a lot of disney movies on videotape, but i can't say that i remember many of them. i watched and rewatched all of them to oblivion, it seems. a few years ago, i rewatched a few of them; i really liked _101 dalmatians_' art style. it seemed mod-ish, or like a beatnik-type thing. i don't know why.

pixar does it for me, though. _cars_ was their only misstep, in my mind. i love every other movie of theirs that i've seen.

disney gets credit for releasing the studio ghibli films in the US; those films, despite the fact that i only saw two in my childhood, seem to be tied to that part of my life more.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> omggg I forgot this thread existed! >D
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it in my post, but I also adore Aladdin. I tend to forget it and don't automatically think of it when I hear 'Disney'; I dunno why, but I do love it just as much as the others. Nothing will ever take over The Lion King's place though. X3
> 
> ...


Fun story: When my sister and I were little, we'd always watch one of our Disney videos on Sunday mornings. I'd choose the film one week, Grabby'd choose it the next. But _every time_ it was my turn to pick, I'd choose Aladdin. So we'd watch Lady and the Tramp one week, Aladdin the next, Lion king one week, Aladdin the next, Hercules, Aladdin, Bambi, Aladdin... and I have _no_ idea why I used to love it above all the others when I was a kid XD

HSM is so bad it's good. The first one I love because it's like Grease only with a much better message for kids (ie. "Don't let society pigeonhole you" rather than "If you completely change yourself, the guy you like will like you back!"), and second one I love because it couldn't possibly make less sense and also I Don't Dance is one of the most homoerotic things I've ever seen (not helped by the fact that Chad and Ryan _swap clothing_ afterwards), and the third one is epic because it doesn't even pretend to have a plot and also has I Want It All :D 

And yes; Ryan and Kelsi are totally fabulous. 
(I have a HSM advent calendar; am I cool yet?)


----------



## octobr (Dec 5, 2009)

Those present may have noticed I was Kuzco for halloween.

8]

Just sayin.


Oh man this friday.



EDIT ALSO THIS JUST IN: One Of Us.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 6, 2009)

I am morbidly curious about High School Musical. I have the most annoying tendency to get curious about movies that look extraordinarily stupid and love getting an excuse to see them without torturing whoever I get to watch it with me. I should have watched it with Dannichu when I was there. Next time, I guess?


----------



## Flora (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> (along with Make a Man Out of You)


The AP Music seniors did a strange rendition of this. It was AWESOME.


----------

